# Scary, or Fake?



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Got this in an e-mail (must be real) and just passing it on. Thoughts?

Well here's a interesting pic for all you wood wise warriors&#8230; This pic was taken from a friends game camera west of
Mineral Wells TX last week. SO, what is it that you see the Buck is looking at? Now this camera is in a very rural location
which he assures me no one knows about, deep in the woods and he said every time that he looks at this pic he gets Goosebumps.
Do you think this Buck would let something warm blooded get this close to him out in the woods, much less in the middle
of the night? Not to mention "it" being alone in the woods in the middle of the night&#8230; So you tell me, just what is the Buck
looking at?


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

thats my cousin. we have been lookin for her


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Looks like "LITTLE RED RIDING HOOD"...:slimer:*


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Oh Please...That Little Ghost Girl Gets Around*

Boy that little ghost girl gets around.

Here she is from a few years ago at Larry's Mexican Restaurant in Richmond.

TH


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

He must be using a bank camera in his game cam.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Boy that little ghost girl gets around.
> 
> Here she is from a few years ago at Larry's Mexican Restaurant in Richmond.
> 
> TH


The one in the feeder pen is taller.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

I think the deer is looking at that black leopard that is walking up behind her


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

I dont think she is touching the ground in pic #1 just makes her look taller. They have the same belt on though. Ya almost had me.


----------



## Featherduster (Sep 15, 2010)

Those little girls are always stealing corn from feeders


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

We had a visitor that stole Empty Beer cans from our lease and left the windows in the camphouse open. She stole corn outta feeders too! We nicknamed her... Goat Girl.

I'm not sure exactly where she came from. She wasn't as tall as the one in your pictures, and her ears were longer.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I hate when little ghost girls walk up on my feeder pen and ruin my hunting.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The one in the feeder pen is taller.


She got older.



TH


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

That's just Pancho Claus's little assistant. Rodolfo is ill and she is looking for a replacement, before it gets too late.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I am glad the little thing didn't get shot. But then, she wouldn't feel it right? But then if she did then do you think it would have well I think she might already be uh well...I think I just confused myself. What were we just talking about....


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope that little chick never shows up in someone's camp house at night. I know I'd probably mess myself if she would show up in mine


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Could it be Lady Ga Ga ??? Just asking?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Why did I open this thread? I will be at the ranch bymyself tonight. This ain't funny!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Why did I open this thread? I will be at the ranch bymyself tonight. This ain't funny!


 Don't worry too much about her. According to the email I got, she's Brad Luby's sister....weird huh....


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Would you consider that a yerling?


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

[email protected]#$!%@#$ Brad Luby


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I hear she only shows up at Ranch's with high fences and carries a hand-gun during bow season. Otherwise, pretty harmless.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Why did I open this thread? I will be at the ranch bymyself tonight. This ain't funny!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I dunno - somehow the image of big ol' tough career cop Danny - hunkered up under a blanket afraid of a ghost got me laughing. Dang near fell out of my chair.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Anyone have a pic of just the ghost girl? I sure would like to play a prank on one of the guys on my lease.

Thanks


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

that is freaky. i wont think about it again till im at the lease alone. never fails i will freak myself out sometimes out there


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! It's not freaky at all...it's photoshop.

Geeze LOL

TH


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

regulator said:


> [email protected]#$!%@#$ Brad Luby


luby's daughter?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I dunno - somehow the image of big ol' tough career cop Danny - hunkered up under a blanket afraid of a ghost got me laughing. Dang near fell out of my chair.


Yea but have you ever seen him shoot? 

TH


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, now i can imagine seeing this riding hood chick standing below me on my tripod before daylight! lol That would not be a pretty sight.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Boy that little ghost girl gets around.
> 
> Here she is from a few years ago at Larry's Mexican Restaurant in Richmond.
> 
> TH


Now I'm going to have nightmares... that is the exact table we sat at about a month ago at Larry's. hwell:


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a daughter...news to me


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Why did I open this thread? I will be at the ranch bymyself tonight. This ain't funny!


Man that is what I was thinking!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Real or Fake?
Yea I think that buck is real, why do you ask?


----------

